# Andrew Bogut Will Be...



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

What do you guys think of Andrew Bogut? What will he become in the NBA?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I wish there was an in between option between AS and decent starter. I doubt he'll ever make an All Star team, but he'll be an above decent starter.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Definetly an all-star, with having so many limited C's he could easily be on an all-star roster


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Darko'd? Not exactly a nice option.

I think he will be a decent starter with a few allstar years.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

kamego said:


> I think he will be a decent starter with a few allstar years.


Agreed, except I'll be surprised to see him on more than 1 AS team


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I see him as a solid all-star for the middle of his career. With his ability to affect a game with his scoring, rebounding, and passing, he is gonna have a fine career.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i don't know how he'll be, i don't have a crystal ball, but his *anger* is impressive. i mean, even if his game weren't well developed, he appears to not back down easily or, put differently, he appears not easily intimidated. i think that's a valuable trait in the nba. there have been dozens of bigs to join the league recently who have either needed some time in order to feel comfortable around their professional peers or have simply _never_ matured enough to feel comfortable around them at all. 

i think bogut is the kind of player who would step past that stage altogether, and his development might be accelerated for that reason alone.

now, i don't know if his game would work for some time, he'd need to spend countless more hours in the gym developing his skills, but his _mind_ seems "professionally healthy" already. my point is that i don't think "busts" normally arise from that intangible but we'll see...

peace


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

not sure what darko'd means. as long as he doesnt get drafted by the pistons he wont get the darko treatment. as much as darko gets bashed if you put him in this draft he still goes top 3. bogut is more advanced than darko, he was smart to spend two years playing college ball and he has international experiance. whereas darko is quicker afoot bogut is better from the waste up. his hands are a lot better and i think he plays a lot more confident right now,although its hard to tell with milicic because he never plays.


----------



## FR3SH PRINCE238 (Apr 23, 2005)

Because he is a center, Bogut will be an allstar, but if he didn't play center, he would just be a decent starter.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'd say good starter. I don't think he'll be an allstar, but better than a decent starter.


----------



## hasaam81 (Apr 3, 2005)

rainman said:


> not sure what darko'd means. as long as he doesnt get drafted by the pistons he wont get the darko treatment. as much as darko gets bashed if you put him in this draft he still goes top 3. bogut is more advanced than darko, he was smart to spend two years playing college ball and he has international experiance. whereas darko is quicker afoot bogut is better from the waste up. his hands are a lot better and i think he plays a lot more confident right now,although its hard to tell with milicic because he never plays.


perhaps he meant bench player?
But thats not a good name for that...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

He's a better back to the basket Brad Miller..So I'd have to say All-Star.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

He should make multiple AS teams before its over.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

hasaam81 said:


> perhaps he meant bench player?
> But thats not a good name for that...


I meant high draft pick, low impact.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

I think he'll be an All-Star in the East and a Decent Starter in the West.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Bogut = Sam Bowie
Marvin Williams= Micheal Jordan

....................


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

I think he will be an 20 pt/10 reb/4 as/2 bl player for years... If the Hawks draft him, they will make the playoffs in the 2005-2006 season


----------



## DK (May 8, 2005)

That's a heck of a comparison to make...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

OVERRATED..... clap - clap - clap - clap - clap - clap...... OVERRATED clap -clap -clap -clap -clap


----------



## Labalas (May 9, 2005)

Hi I live in Oz and he was never really good in the NBL here. No Aussie has made it to NBA successfully, I mean been a leading scorer or the go to man. With the depth of talent out there and seeing his performance in the Olympics I dont think he is as talented as a lot of the European players as basketball is not popular back in Australia....

Until basketball is able to be as good as or on the same level as aussie rules football, rugby league or union and cricket we wont have players that will be able to make it!

I blame the media as they make us watch what they want us to be and to see basketball even televised you are luck after 11pm. :curse:


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

All-star for sure. There is no question he'll be good for 10 rebounds per game, so all he needs to do is average 12-15 points and he's an all-star.


best season stats: 18 ppg, 12 rpg, 3 apg, 2 bpg


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Labalas said:


> Hi I live in Oz and he was never really good in the NBL here. No Aussie has made it to NBA successfully, I mean been a leading scorer or the go to man. With the depth of talent out there and seeing his performance in the Olympics I dont think he is as talented as a lot of the European players as basketball is not popular back in Australia....
> 
> Until basketball is able to be as good as or on the same level as aussie rules football, rugby league or union and cricket we wont have players that will be able to make it!
> 
> I blame the media as they make us watch what they want us to be and to see basketball even televised you are luck after 11pm. :curse:


It's hard to succeed in the NBL, or any league for that matter, if you never play in it. Andrew Bogut is much different than any other Australian basketball player of the past. He isn't being touted as the #1 pick for no reason.

Bogut can succeed as a player from weaker basketball country just like Steve Nash did. So pick yourself up and be proud of the future of Australian basketball.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

I see him being a poor man's mix of tim duncan/arvydas sabonis.. And that's still a pretty damn good player. His passing, low post scoring ability is very special. He has good footwork in the post, and a soft touch. Most importantly, he has size and good awareness. He will make an impact right away, although it might not be huge (i don't expect him to put up numbers as good as okafor did, but by the end of the year he should be averaging ~15/8/3 per game..). With his astounding rate of progression i'd be surprised if he wasn't one of the top 10 players in the league at some point of his career. I think when his career is done he'll be regarded as one of the best passing big men of all time.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Bogut = Luc Longley


----------



## gungho24 (May 31, 2003)

jdg said:


> It's hard to succeed in the NBL, or any league for that matter, if you never play in it. Andrew Bogut is much different than any other Australian basketball player of the past. He isn't being touted as the #1 pick for no reason.
> 
> Bogut can succeed as a player from weaker basketball country just like Steve Nash did. So pick yourself up and be proud of the future of Australian basketball.



That is a load of bollocks i live in Australia too and Andrew Bogut never played in the NBL. He's been in the US for 3-4 years and has developed over there. He dominated in the Olympics and even beat Tim Duncan when Australia played the US. He is easily the best Australian basketballer ever and he hasn't played an NBA game yet. Have some national pride mate!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

sipclip said:


> Bogut = Luc Longley


Go say that in my Prediction Thread in my Personal Forum so we can all laugh when it turns out to be hilariously false.

Everyone else feel free to make your predictions on anything you wish.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

gungho24 said:


> That is a load of bollocks i live in Australia too and Andrew Bogut never played in the NBL. He's been in the US for 3-4 years and has developed over there. He dominated in the Olympics and even beat Tim Duncan when Australia played the US. He is easily the best Australian basketballer ever and he hasn't played an NBA game yet. Have some national pride mate!


I was going to respond to his post ages ago, but you've articulated perfectly. Thank you.


----------



## crackman13 (May 20, 2005)

Labalas said:


> Hi I live in Oz and he was never really good in the NBL here. No Aussie has made it to NBA successfully, I mean been a leading scorer or the go to man. With the depth of talent out there and seeing his performance in the Olympics I dont think he is as talented as a lot of the European players as basketball is not popular back in Australia....
> 
> Until basketball is able to be as good as or on the same level as aussie rules football, rugby league or union and cricket we wont have players that will be able to make it!
> 
> I blame the media as they make us watch what they want us to be and to see basketball even televised you are luck after 11pm. :curse:


Can i firstly say that you are an absolute bonehead mate, you live in australia but don't even know that bogut has never played in the NBL and never will. Good observation buddy way to have some national pride you are making us look stupid.

Bogut will be a superstar in the NBA purely because of his attitude and competitive nature. Having played with and agianst him back in aus and getting to know him a bit i can say that he has what they say "white line fever". The guy does not respect any body which is what makes him so good, he has an attitude that does not accept anything but being the best wherever he is playing. Night in night out whoever he is playing for can expect nothing short of his best, he does not settle for mediocrity.

As for him being a poor mans sabonis/duncan who won't be either he is an individual unto himself and will mould his own style of game.


----------



## Labalas (May 9, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> OVERRATED..... clap - clap - clap - clap - clap - clap...... OVERRATED clap -clap -clap -clap -clap



This is what he will be...

Probably a 6th or 7th player coming off the bench. Mark my words as he was absoutely flogged in the Olympics when he had a chance to play some real players. OK he top scored some games for Australia but where did they finish? Who beat them?


----------



## Philip Trowse (May 24, 2005)

Without Rob Rose in the NBA, Bogut will dominate the competition for the next ten years, becoming the greatest sportsman ever.

He's lucky that Rob Rose is retiring from the mighty Townsville Crocs or he would not achieve that.


----------



## Expertise (May 24, 2005)

Lucky (Phillip) back in your hole!

Here is something interesting for ya's


Andrew Bogut has a lil cousin who sint so little

at age 15 (turning 16) he was 6'6 and pciked in teh 2nd side at his representative club in melbourne, vic

he left and went to a weaker program and played in the 1st side,
when he was 16 (turning 17) he returned to his original club (Dandenong, the club where bogut was cut from at age 14) and was 6'10 and mobile and agile and very skilled, he is now in the state team, he worked under the same coach as Bogut did.

www.ozhoopsbaords.com

Basketball - Australian Style


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I am not precisely sure how good Bogut is,but he's
clearly the best player available unless you have an overwhelming need for a point guard.Maybe in three years
or more Marvin Williams might be a better player,but right
now Bogut is far more assertive and he is a playmaker.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I say decent starter because Bogut had a difficult time playing against guys his size (Lukasz Obrzut and Shagari Alleyne, both 7 foot +) when Utah played UK. Obviously the NBA is loaded with 7 footers, and although I think Bogut will adjust, he will never be able to become an all-star. He could prove me wrong though.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*If we draft Bogut, he will be a top 7 Center in the Eastern Confrence next year. He will average around 15/8 next season.*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

While I realize he isn't the same player, I expect him to be putting up Carlos Boozer-type stats relatively soon in his career, except he'll actually make his teammates better in the process.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Superstar. Bogut will be a superstar. Let me represent that contigent which isn't repping in this thread properly. I agree with the Tim Duncan/Sabonis comparison. I think he'll end up being every bit as good as Tim Duncan, but he'll have more fire in his belly. Before this man retires he will have multiple rings on his fingers.

For people thinking he'll be a bust, he's too mean to be a bust.

The Center position is coming back in the NBA. Bogut, Ming, Oden, that tall guy in Golden State, Krstic, Curry, Swift, Darko...Once Shaq finally retires we could see a real return of the center position in the NBA.

Bogut is the one who will restore balance to the force though.


----------

